# Latest Chipolte News



## [email protected]

So what's everyone's thoughts on Chipolte's latest attack on production agriculture?


----------



## somedevildawg

[email protected] said:


> So what's everyone's thoughts on Chipolte's latest attack on production agriculture?


Are they doing something different to the burritos? No veggies? No idea what it is ur talking about, can u provide a link?


----------



## Teslan

somedevildawg said:


> Are they doing something different to the burritos? No veggies? No idea what it is ur talking about, can u provide a link?


They are having some issue with pork producers so they are taking the pork off of the menu at many stores. I don't eat pork or eat at Chipotle so I haven't paid much attention to it.


----------



## Vol

I guess they took their ball and went home......maybe someone needs to start the "did you hear about what they found in the kitchen at" ......type of rumors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

When they quit buying American beef I decided I no longer eat there. I used to eat there maybe a couple of times a year. Funny thing is I always ordered the pork. They introduced me to a tasty burrito. But others who aren't anti American or anti American agriculture do as well.

Can't say I miss it. They are not unique. Anyone can make a burrito of that style and do it without offending me. And I am hard to offend. But saying you want better quality without being willing to pay for it? Nope. I rank them tight down there with Wal Mart.

I have never tried chick fil a but that is the kind of fast food co I would like to purchase from. And there is now one cl9se to a chipotle I once frequented.


----------



## Teslan

deadmoose said:


> When they quit buying American beef I decided I no longer eat there. I used to eat there maybe a couple of times a year. Funny thing is I always ordered the pork. They introduced me to a tasty burrito. But others who aren't anti American or anti American agriculture do as well.
> 
> Can't say I miss it. They are not unique. Anyone can make a burrito of that style and do it without offending me. And I am hard to offend. But saying you want better quality without being willing to pay for it? Nope. I rank them tight down there with Wal Mart.
> 
> I have never tried chick fil a but that is the kind of fast food co I would like to purchase from. And there is now one cl9se to a chipotle I once frequented.


I eat at a burrito chain called Qdobe. Almost the exact same place without the better then thou attitude. And they serve good chocolate cookies. I'm not sure where they get their meat and don't really care. They also don't feel the need to tell the world how good they are.


----------



## deadmoose

I just read a tad on their new pork issue. Apparently they had suppliers that were good enough until?

Set your standards from the start. If you don't like it, dont buy it. They apparently change on the fly. If they truly wanted to be a Leader, they would have been paying a premium long ago. As it stands they do not.

Quit going there. Problem solved.


----------



## deadmoose

Teslan said:


> I eat at a burrito chain called Qdobe. Almost the exact same place without the better then thou attitude. And they serve good chocolate cookies. I'm not sure where they get their meat and don't really care. They also don't feel the need to tell the world how good they are.


I have heard that. Better product no political aspirations.


----------



## 8350HiTech

What's the problem? I'm sure they're making changes because they have customers demanding them. As has been mentioned, if you don't like it, don't go. 
I really couldn't care less, I haven't eaten at a chain restaurant (aside from a few Subway visits) in years.


----------



## somedevildawg

Well, I had no idea....nor do I give a damn, never even seen one of their restaurants.......
I do like me some chic-fil-a however.....and the pot pie at Kentucky fried chicken is hard to beat. (As is the fried yard bird). That's about it for me, other than that it's home cookin or local haunts....


----------



## Vol

Chipotle's issue was with their suppliers.....supposedly Chipotle found out(peta no doubt) that their pork supplier was not using large enough pens for their future burrito pigs....so they view that as inhumane.....now they are pushing their vegan burritos....so, as with most public self righteous proclamations..there is probably another underlying reason.....vegans maybe. Or, they are just trying to appease peta and avoid negative publicity at all costs.....so as not to lose sales from the self righteous politically correct.

Bottom line, Chipotle could care less about the pigs, they are worried about their allmighty profits and positioning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

Vol said:


> Chipotle's issue was with their suppliers.....supposedly Chipotle found out(peta no doubt) that their pork supplier was not using large enough pens for their future burrito pigs....so they view that as inhumane.....now they are pushing their vegan burritos....so, as with most public self righteous proclamations..there is probably another underlying reason.....vegans maybe. Or, they are just trying to appease peta and avoid negative publicity at all costs.....so as not to lose sales from the self righteous politically correct.
> 
> Bottom line, Chipotle could care less about the pigs, they are worried about their allmighty profits and positioning.
> 
> Regards, Mike


They painted themselves into a corner with all their proclamations that the meat they use is better then everyone else's and that where they get it from is more humane. If they hadn't done that they wouldn't have this problem now. Qdobe, which I feel Chipotle is a copy of (We had two Qdobes in town before I had ever heard of Chipotle) doesn't have these problems and they probably get their pork from the same suppliers. I didn't know they were pushing Vegan burritos? Wouldn't that just be a rice and bean burrito?


----------



## [email protected]

There was a lot of discussion about this on AgTalk yesterday. Many believe that Chipolte is using this as an opportunity for free advertising. What ticks me off is that this story was picked up by main stream and social media and is conveying the message that production agriculture is evil.


----------



## Teslan

[email protected] said:


> There was a lot of discussion about this on AgTalk yesterday. Many believe that Chipolte is using this as an opportunity for free advertising. What ticks me off is that this story was picked up by main stream and social media and is conveying the message that production agriculture is evil.


Of course. Chipotle is their darling with their ethical food marketing and they already are trying to vilify farming.


----------



## Vol

Teslan said:


> I didn't know they were pushing Vegan burritos? Wouldn't that just be a rice and bean burrito?


This is from Knoxville Today :

"Chipotle is running a special promotion on Monday to push its new sofritas, a spicy vegan filling that can be used as an alternative to the beef, chicken and carnitas fillings."

So, I do not know what the filling is exactly but it sounds a bit more than beans and lettuce.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

Vol said:


> This is from Knoxville Today :
> 
> "Chipotle is running a special promotion on Monday to push its new sofritas, a spicy vegan filling that can be used as an alternative to the beef, chicken and carnitas fillings."
> 
> So, I do not know what the filling is exactly but it sounds a bit more than beans and lettuce.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I read about it on their website. It's mostly Tofu. I might have to stop in and try one someday as I'm mostly vegatarian these days. I just hope the soy farmers are raising their soybeans to make the tofu in proper fashion to satisfy Chipotle.


----------



## Mike120

Never tried them, but their stock is doing well. In the past we only had a few places to get news (gossip, newspaper, evening news, etc) all of it was "filtered". Now with the internet we are presented with an unfiltered mess and people seem to believe things that are "trending". Now days it appears that the best way to "trend" is to start a lot of online conversations and that is usually accomplished by doing something that either the left or right thinks is stupid or controversial.....Sounds like Chipolte accomplished what they wanted and it will be interesting to see if the sheeple reward them by buying their "humane" products. I won't though. I'm offended, 'cause I think soybeans and lettuce have feelings too.


----------



## Tim/South

I believe they also decided to import their beef from Australia because of inhumane cattle raising conditions here in the U.S.

Of course that had nothing to do with Australia being in a severe drought and dumping of cattle. Australian beef imports are up 200% because of our stronger dollar and the Aussie drought.

When we had the severe drought here in the U.S. we did not have to export, just sell at cut rate prices.

Bet there was not much wrong with North American beef when the prices were favorable.

I wonder how easy the Chinese are to do business with now that they own Smithfield? Could have some play on their decision to shy away from pork.


----------



## Bonfire

Tim/South said:


> I believe they also decided to import their beef from Australia because of inhumane cattle raising conditions here in the U.S.
> Of course that had nothing to do with Australia being in a severe drought and dumping of cattle. Australian beef imports are up 200% because of our stronger dollar and the Aussie drought.
> When we had the severe drought here in the U.S. we did not have to export, just sell at cut rate prices.
> Bet there was not much wrong with North American beef when the prices were favorable.
> I wonder how easy the Chinese are to do business with now that they own Smithfield? Could have some play on their decision to shy away from pork.


I can tell you first hand that Smithfield is well on its way to open pen gestation/loose housing. As far as Chinese ownership, it wouldn't suprise me a bit if more and more product went to China. They have an ever growing middle class that is hungry.


----------



## Tim/South

Bonfire said:


> I can tell you first hand that Smithfield is well on its way to open pen gestation/loose housing. As far as Chinese ownership, it wouldn't suprise me a bit if more and more product went to China. They have an ever growing middle class that is hungry.


I read recently (may have been linked on this forum) that the Chinese had banned pork from the U.S. except the pork produced by Smithfield, which they own.

Any truth to that?

Could it be that China purchased Smithfield to help feed their growing middle class?


----------



## aawhite

Qdoba is a good chain, I jsut recruited one into our town. The owner of Qdoba was the partner of the owner of Chipolte. They had a falling out, one partner left and started Qdoba.


----------



## Bonfire

Tim/South said:


> I read recently (may have been linked on this forum) that the Chinese had banned pork from the U.S. except the pork produced by Smithfield, which they own.
> 
> Any truth to that?
> 
> Could it be that China purchased Smithfield to help feed their growing middle class?


Don't know about their pork imports.

IMO, their purchase of SFD was a strategic move to lock down a source of protein. I know production practices, other that the switch to loose housing, haven't changed.

Gestation stalls/crates will be gone in the next few years and surgical castration will be next.


----------



## deadmoose

What replaces surgical castration?


----------



## Tim/South

deadmoose said:


> What replaces surgical castration?


That was my next question as well.

Chemical castration is the only other option that comes to mind. Me thinks I am about to learn something.


----------



## Bonfire

deadmoose said:


> What replaces surgical castration?


Immunized castration. Two shots/injections on the finishing floor.

https://www.zoetisus.com/improvest-beta/


----------



## deadmoose

I'll take my pork the old fashioned way.


----------



## deadmoose

Bonfire said:


> Immunized castration. Two shots/injections on the finishing floor.
> 
> https://www.zoetisus.com/improvest-beta/


Can that be mandatory for people upon receipt of a welfare check?


----------



## Bonfire

Here's an article by a KSU ag econ professor discussing thier thoughts on the Chinese aquisition of SFD.

http://www.choicesmagazine.org/choices-magazine/submitted-articles/us-implications-of-the-smithfield-acquisition-by-shuanghui

Ractopamine mentioned has the trade name Paylean in the US.


----------



## Vol

Back to the subject....

Regards, Mike

http://www.knoxnews.com/knoxville/family/free-chipotle-burritos-next-monday-january-26-2015


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Back to the subject....
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.knoxnews.com/knoxville/family/free-chipotle-burritos-next-monday-january-26-2015


Guess we kinda knew that was next....


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> Guess we kinda knew that was next....


Yup. They are suckees for free advertising. 
I haven't eaten tofu since my mother made me as a youngster- nor do I price it.

But I gotta gander that if you buy wholesale its gotta be pennies on the dollar compared to meat. After all, it is truly just animal feed processed a little more. Soybeans @ 10 a bushel? Vs what for beef or pork or even chicken? Good profit margin.


----------



## Vol

Finding another source....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/chipotle-adds-british-pork-supplier-to-ease-carnitas-shortage-blmg/


----------



## Tim/South

From the article:



> The restaurant chain was "excited" about the quality of meat that Karro raised but noted that the company uses antibiotics "when necessary to keep an animal healthy."


Who would use antibiotics when they were not necessary? Looks to me as though some cartoon characters have invaded upper management.


----------



## deadmoose

From a comment:
meanwhile how nice the they are taking business away from Americans and giving it to overseas companies.. oh and how does it get here? by plane .. so good for the environment. Chipotle ? no thanks

Why do Greenie nutjobs never take transportation into the carbon footprint of a product?

Like how much material travels back and forth to china in the process of making an electric car?


----------

